# Oklahoma Hunters (Legal Game)



## Noonski (Jan 2, 2011)

I e-mailed the Oklahoma Department of Wildlife Conservation to find out what is legal in the State of Oklahoma to hunt with a slingshot. I was e-mailed back with the following list: pheasant, squirrels, rabbits & prairie dogs. Just thought other "okies" would like to know this.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Good info; thanks. Good to know. This should be placed in the Hunting Forum. happy trails...


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Shouldn't this be in the _Hunting _section of the forum?









I really think it would be responsible of us to make a simple compendium of where it is legal or not to hunt in all of the major regions...


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Ive moved this to gthe hunting bit for you, cheers jeff


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Ive moved this to gthe hunting bit for you, cheers jeff


Thanks mate!


----------



## Noonski (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks my mistake.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Good to know that my efforts are legal. I'm ready for those squirrels come Spring when they head for my garden.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

cool tks for the heads up mate


----------

